# looking for subs



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm looking for subs to handle some commercial lots in the lafayette indiana area. If there's any interest please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm looking to help when you guys get hit by the belt as a back up if you need some guys like that


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

i might be interested give me a call 765 427-1810


----------

